# [SOLVED] How to give admin rights to a specific Software



## sobersong (Sep 14, 2008)

Good afternoon,

I would like to know if it's possible to give admin rights to a specific software for a user.
I have a user who uses HTC sync to sync with outlook.
Problem : it won't work unless he has admin rights
So I created a shortcut on his desktop with this :

C:\WINDOWS\system32\runas.exe /savecred /user:Administrator"C:\Program Files\htc\uhtcloader.exe"

This does open HTC sync as admin without prompting for the admin password.
That would do the trick for some other apps...

However, doing that opens HTC "as admin" which means it cannot find the user's Outlook profile.

That's why I wonder if it's possible to give admin rights to a software a different way that would use the user's credentials ?

thanks for your ideas...


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: How to give admin rights to a specific Software*

Hi sobersong,

Interesting environment, actually giving users the possibility to run administration applications without any special permission, but anyways 

You have 2 options to solving this issue:

1. Set to run as *AN* administrator (Right click > Properties > Compability tab > Mark "Run this program as *an* administrator). It will then not be ran as the specific user "Administrator", but with admin Privilegies.

2. Set the security settings to Full Control on the application. (Right click > Properties > Security tab)

Should solve your issues.

EDIT:

While this is the Windows XP forum you state Windows 7 as your operating system. Solution 1 only works in Windows 7. Solution 2 works with XP though.


----------



## sobersong (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: How to give admin rights to a specific Software*

Hi Aciid,

thanks for replying.
I do use W7 myself but the users are on XP, that's why I posted under the XP section.
I already gave him Full control on the entire folder where the application is installed. But it did not help unfortunately.
I guess I'll just install a different software than HTC sync. He actually just want to synchronise the outlook calendar.

Thanks,


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: How to give admin rights to a specific Software*

An easier way is to figure out what specific access to files or registry that the HTC app requires (at least in XP/2003, there's no additional security above ACLs, so that's all you need to do), and allow that access to those areas for that user only. That way the user is a little less secure and a little more of an admin, but the process isn't running with administrative rights. This would definitely NOT be the way to handle this in Win7 or Vista (and technically any app that *requires* admin rights to work properly is already a piece of crap in 2011), but unfortunately XP systems still require this from time to time.


----------

